# Baker21 & Chris_vRS vs Audi R8 V10.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and hope your well...........:wave:

For those of you that are regular readers of my details you will recall my friend Phil owned a lovely Audi R8 which I detailed and have looked after for him:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173569

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187998

Phil has since moved on from that lovely example and upgraded to the newer V10 version and luckily for me I was asked to lay down some good base protection for it's work load ahead...........:detailer:

The car itself was sourced from up north and pretty much has every option specced on it, I won't list them all but some of the smaller details include Full LED Head Lamps, Carbon Interior Pack, Carbon Engine Bay Pack and Alcantara Head Lining..............

Knowing how long it took me to prep the V8 on my first visit to Phil last time I decided to give Chris a call to see if he could give me a hand, as always he was happy to oblige and we turned up on location to be greated by the V10 looking a little dirty around the edges:

(Please note I had already removed the wheel centre caps and the bonnet was open before the pics where taken):



























































































So as you can see it's another white one but it has to be said with the china black trim on the front and rear, smoked rear lamps and different wheels it looks the part..........:car:

*The Detail Process*

With Chris on site this means that for one he tends to nick all my products to his area of detailing and secondly, the process goes quicker than normal, this means that some shots of each stage are missed mainly because he is too quick for me.............:lol:

You will notice that the weather was pretty over cast on this day and the location lends itself to be open to the winds so we were well wrapped up for this detail.............:thumb:

Regardless of the above the wheels for me are the first point of call so I promptly removed them one at a time and got cracking. So first wheel off and onto the RiMat:










Each wheel was cleaned using Megs APC and a Wheel Schmitt on the inner barrels, this was followed by an application of AS Tardis:










And some Iron-X where required:



















The fronts received the same process but the Megs APC was joined by a Wheel Mitt:



















Each wheel was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then sealed with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad.

Some photo's missing here in the process but the wheels came up as follows:










While the wheel was off I also attended to the wheel arch which looked as follows:










Megs APC applied:










Vikan Arch Brush used:










AG Wheel brush used on the caliper:










And rinsed:



















Again some photo's missing but the Driver's Side Front Before:










After:










While I was attending to the wheels Chris was washing the car using a Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts - Rinsing first:










Megs APC and a Detailer Brush was used in some small areas on the car:



















Re-rinsed and then foamed:










2BM applied by Chris - Wash Bucket First:










Washed some panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This process was repeated over the whole car and then rinsed.

As expected plenty of tar to see on the car so out with the AS Tardis:



















Then wiped off after dwelling:



















Chris was then onto the engine bay with some Megs APC and a detailer brush:




























This was then rinsed and some more Megs APC and a Detailer Brush in the boot:










Then another foaming:



















Followed by another rinse and time for some Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










At this point the sun was coming up nicely and it looked like things were warming up, sadly the car was still in the shade and for me I much prefer to machine indoors nowadays if I can so we moved the R8 into one of the neighbouring barns and then taped up the car using some 3M 3434 tape:










The paintwork of the car was fairly marked to be fair and currently has approx 3k on the clock so it's been washed a few times and has some marks inflicted, namely on the larger panels, the bonnet especially wasn't in good shape but most of the car looked as follows:










Chris got cracking on the bonnet working with a 3M Polishing Pad and some 3M Ultra Fine:










This wasn't quite bitting enough so Chris stepped up to the 3M Cutting Pad:










This worked well and followed up with some Megs 205 on a 3M Polishing Pad:










For me some areas were difficult to get any good shots from but the areas on the doors looked as follows:










Working with some Megs 105 on a 3M Polishing Pad followed by some Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad yielded the following results:










And on the Carbon:










Boot Lid also looked in pretty good shape:



















Rear Lamps were machined with Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad - Before:










After:










Rear panel was given the same treatment with Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad - Before:










After:










The China black trim is a great addition on this car although similar to the Carbon Fibre trim in the engine bay it's easily damaged, I machined each slat and the surrounding are with some Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad to enhance them, here you can see I have machined the top two but not the bottom one:










Chris was working on the other side of the car at this point:










After a fair few hours machining it was time for the final stages so back out in the open:










Car was snow foamed:



















Then rinsed:



















Chris and I thought at this point it was important to highlight the importance of team work:










Megs Last Touch then applied:










Dried using Elite's Ultra Plush Drying Towel:










At this point it was back to doing things in tandem, Chris got cracking on the interior with Henry:










I attended to the exhausts with some wire wool, autosol and a microfibre cloth and for me as with the previous R8 these exhausts don't come up that great - Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Boot compartment received some 303 Aerospace Protectant that was applied and left to dry and then buffed off:










Megs Hyper Dressing was applied to the arches:










Then some AS Highstyle via a Paint brush on the tyres:










Megs Glass Cleaner was used on all the glass with some Glass Cleaning cloths:










For the Carbon Fibre on the interior and engine bay this was treated to some Blackfire Deep Gloss Spray:










Chris and I then completed an IPA wipedown and then applied some G-Techniq C1 to the paintwork:










*The Results:*































































































































































































































































































































































































































And for a few mood shots as the sun went down:




























Massive thanks to Phil as always for letting me loose on these very nice motors.........:thumb:

Also big shout out to Rob and Libby - Rob for the Archery Lessons and Libby for the tea and biscuits..........:wave:

Lastly thanks to Chris, another enjoyable detail complete and some good banter along the way as always, cheers mate..........:thumb:

Apologies for the length of this writeup, a fair few pics but as I am sure you can tell this is a personal favourite of mine and I look forward to taking it for a spin in the future..........:car:

On a side note, if anyone is interesting in hiring a motor like his or any other supercar then please get in touch for a cracking deal.............

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.....

*UPDATE:*

This car is now for sale, any queries then please contact me:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3342582.htm

:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

the second from last shot looks like it should be used for a poster to advertise it.
amazing work on a great car, perfectly specced up too


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for sharing a superb detail.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Simply stunning work on a fantastic car.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work as always Si and Chris :thumb: - I do love that motor :argie:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely work Baker! How do you rate UF on some paints for correction work?

Sometimes I find it excellent and sometimes on tougher paints it's like cutting with water!

I use if time is tight for a 1 stage polish, saves refining ect while still giving some correction.

Keep up the good work, hopefully have some more for us soon!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Great detail, yours are always a pleasure to read!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work on a stunning car guys! :thumb:

Love the carbon option interior trim - looks very shiny!  

Alan W

P.S. Not using the lambswool wash pads?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, fantastic results as ever :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish guys, cracking write up as always Simon.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work there, lovely car.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Great write up, and great spec for an R8! Looks amazing.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW! looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice work Baker & Chris. 

Hope all is well Si.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful car! And great result! What does your friend do for a living lol?!

As for these cracking deals, would you let a 20 year let loose in one of these lol?!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning :argie:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work as usual


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice Work. well done


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, the last shots are awesome.


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great read as usual. Top marque


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work guys, end results are superb on some really tough paintwork :thumb:

Not quite sure how Baker managed to slip in another one of his catalogue poses though:lol:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

What man at C&A The Detailing Range :lol:



Baker21 said:


>


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

That's the one John


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent work guys! The shots of the car overlooking the countryside are brilliant.

Later,
Lee


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

very very great work man !!! congratulations !


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice, enjoyed the good write up, thank you!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorjus car - awesome detail - lovely pics


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work si isnt it odd what u find in barns these days :lol: no jules on this one i see


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic work Si and Chris. :thumb:
I have my C1 sitting in my room but I may be downgrading my car () in the summer so I think I'll wait to try it out on that


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff men. Really thorough write up and great images.

Awesome car,saw one of these at our local dealers recently. Mega!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Lovely work Baker! How do you rate UF on some paints for correction work?
> 
> Sometimes I find it excellent and sometimes on tougher paints it's like cutting with water!
> 
> ...


UF is pretty good and has it's uses but I find it just helps to lubricate FCP to be honest, good combo and pretty effective..........:buffer:

Yeah no worries there got a few things on the horizon.........:thumb:



Alan W said:


> Nice work on a stunning car guys! :thumb:
> 
> Love the carbon option interior trim - looks very shiny!
> 
> ...


Bit sad of me at the moment but I am using them on my own motor's and trying to use up the Eurow Wash Mitt's I have bought in stock..........:lol:



Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Nice work Baker & Chris.
> 
> Hope all is well Si.


All good thanks Warren, hope all is good with you, sold that Fabia?



Rust.Bucket said:


> Beautiful car! And great result! What does your friend do for a living lol?!
> 
> As for these cracking deals, would you let a 20 year let loose in one of these lol?!


He's just a clever business man I think...........

I am afraid it's 25's only dude................



slrestoration said:


> Great work guys, end results are superb on some really tough paintwork :thumb:
> 
> Not quite sure how Baker managed to slip in another one of his catalogue poses though:lol:


Pose? No chance, busted taking a break...........:wave:



alexandjen said:


> What man at C&A The Detailing Range :lol:


Not sure if C&A exists does it, flipping top notch DW gear on show there..........



-tom- said:


> very nice work si isnt it odd what u find in barns these days :lol: no jules on this one i see


Jules was taking a break on this one, mind you I think she could have done a better job on the exhausts...........:thumb:



sim L said:


> Fantastic work Si and Chris. :thumb:
> I have my C1 sitting in my room but I may be downgrading my car () in the summer so I think I'll wait to try it out on that


Down grading? What too?

Get some C1 on there now mate, you won't be disappointed with it, awesome stuff!!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Down grading? What too?
> 
> Get some C1 on there now mate, you won't be disappointed with it, awesome stuff!!


Well if insurance premiums hadn't have gone up I would have been trying to get a Boxster S! But due to that and wanting to move out within the next year I figured I should probably try to sell the ST and get a Zetec S, £500 cheaper on insurance and would save a fair amount on tax as well!

I'd love to but the paintwork is no longer in condition to after the lovely winter we had :wall: Think I'll just wait a bit longer


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A pleasure to read and drool over :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Well done guys great work on a great car!
Chris


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sim L said:


> Well if insurance premiums hadn't have gone up I would have been trying to get a Boxster S! But due to that and wanting to move out within the next year I figured I should probably try to sell the ST and get a Zetec S, £500 cheaper on insurance and would save a fair amount on tax as well!
> 
> I'd love to but the paintwork is no longer in condition to after the lovely winter we had :wall: Think I'll just wait a bit longer


Sorry I didn't get back to you on this one Simon, so your looking for a change hey? Boxster S would be nice indeed.........:car:

C1 can be a little tricky to apply so it might be worth a trial run on your motor in prep for the next one, also a little of the product goes a heck of a long way.......:thumb:


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

I did one of these over the weekend mate of mine dropped it off and there sound absolutely crazy mental

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Original post edited but this car is now for sale:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3342582.htm

:thumb:


----------

